# Getting to know Matt Barnes



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> Matt takes the boys up to their rooms and gets them in bed. After the babies get to sleep, Matt stays up until around 2:00 or 2:30, trying to calm down from the game. He grabs something healthy to eat, relaxes with Gloria, or watches a movie. This is also when fans will find Matt on Twitter (@Matt_Barnes22). This is the main way he stays connected to the outside world, as he doesn't pay much attention to the media. "I know that this is a strict business so I don't really pay attention to the gossip sites or anything. People have to say, 'Hey they wrote an article about you, pick up a paper,' for me to see it. The media is hot and cold, one day they love you and the next they hate you," says Barnes.
> 
> "Regardless of what I say or what I do, people are going to have their opinions of me and their entitled to those so that doesn't really bother me. But when they come out with big articles about how I'm the new bad boy or about how I'm a dirty player, I'm not doing that. I'm not sticking my foot under someone as they're landing from a jump shot, I'm not throwing elbows out there, you know I'm just out there playing hard and if we happen to bump noses than that's what happens. Really, I'm a football player playing basketball. I love contact, I love physicality, and that's just how I play. I'm not out there trying to hurt anybody, I'm not out there trying to punk anybody, or fight anybody, I'm just out there playing hard," he adds.


The whole article was well written, Matt seems like a really down to earth guy.


----------

